# "mining claim" BLM land, is $6 an acre per yr



## credee (Aug 17, 2013)

for each 20 acre claim, and you have all the rights of an owner on that property!  You can live there, in a $500 van that you've made into a trailer, have a garden, hunt and fish and garden, run off trespassers. It's YOUR land for that year. Each year thereafter, (unless you MOVE 1/4 mile onto another 20 acre claim) you owe the Bureau of Land Management not only the $120 a year, but also must make $100 per year improvement to the claim.(ie, bring in a porty potty). wow, a total of $20 a month "rent", _edited_ ! Instead of living off of other people's taxes, go earn your own way.\\

It's MUCH less effort and risk than our pioneers faced! Satellite Net/phone is no longer prohibitively expensive, you know. Many such areas even have decent cell phone service. Many have good water access and most of the year, CAR access. Many more only require you to ride a (sub $1000) motorcycle a very few miles. from where you must park your car. You can make $250 a month selling your blood plasma, and you can get $200 a month in Food stamps, too. we all know what many people do with their food stamps, correct? many "food pantries" exist, where churches give away staples. Along with your garden and small animals (ie, rabbits, chickens, goats) you'll have no problem feeding yourself, even if you don't use traps, gill nets, trotlines, snares, hunt, etc.

NOBODY twisted your arm and made you have those kids. You SHOULD have had 100k in the BANK for every kid you wanted to have. That's the reality of how costly they are. Instead, you COUNTED upon gov't guns forcing property owners to pay for schooling YOUR kids, as well as feeding them, babysitting for you, and providing for their medical care.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I sure have a hard time following your train of thought.. so where are these claims at?... yep.. nothing like telling people to go live off food stamps.. and then say that SAT phones are cheap..


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

What the heck is this all about ??


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Well I'm in! Maybe. Where is this BLM land??? And do the "renters" have water rights?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, 
http://www.blm.gov/wo/st/en/prog/energy/oil_and_gas/questions_and_answers.html

here's the truth about the BLM land.

Remember Chalk Creek and her beautiful mountain photos and the small cabin they build up there to stay in when spending the weekend snowmobiling. That was leased land.

and the regulations:
http://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-id...c=ecfr&tpl=/ecfrbrowse/Title43/43cfrv2_02.tpl


This seems a bit of a damper in the OP's first post:



> *Lease Terms and Conditions:*
> 
> The lease grants the lessee the right to explore and drill for, extract, remove and dispose of oil and gas deposits, except helium, that may be found in the leased lands. Prior to conducting any surface-disturbing activities, the lessee will have to obtain BLM's approval.
> An oil and gas lease conveys to the lessee the right to develop resources on the leased lands. *The lessee nor the operator cannot build a house on the land, cultivate the land, or remove any minerals other than oil and gas from the leased land.*


But seems that the tiny houses on wheels, and raised beds or containers might do some good.

and the leasing instructions:
http://www.blm.gov/es/st/en/prog/minerals/leasing_instructions.html


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

The government hasn't issued a patent claim in years. The regulations for them still exist but nione have been issued and I don't see any getting issued in the foreseable future.

WWW


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

local mining claim "residents" haven't had much luck around here, based on watching the legal briefs...


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

wy_white_wolf said:


> The government hasn't issued a patent claim in years. The regulations for them still exist but nione have been issued and I don't see any getting issued in the foreseable future.
> 
> WWW


The man that got the last one is on another forum I visit, I believe it was 1973 when he got his.


----------



## credee (Aug 17, 2013)

i didn't SAY build anything, guys.  nothing says that you have to produce a thing from your "claim". , if you are willing to move over 1/4 mile, every year or so, onto another claim. I have no idea why people want to go to the effort- risk, to build a cabin, when a trailer provides the same "comforts", with much less cost/effort/risk/nastiness. Cause you can MOVE it twice a year, to avoid both summer heat and winter cold.

Just because some people are silly about how they go about this does not mean that EVERYONE has to be a sheeple, you know. What I did was rent one of those "tow behind" miniature backhoe devices, cut a slot back into a hill, backed the van into said slot, and covered it with a camo net. I've never seen or heard any indication that it was ever noticed.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Uh, huh. Someone whose idea of self-reliance is to get on food stamps isn't in any position to call others "sheeple", IMHO.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I know it sounds like a dream come true, but the 'old' rules disappeared a couple of decades ago. Now, 'living' on the claim isn't as easy as before... your expected to be mining... as in actually doing it. Homestead type activities aren't allowed... people get evicted regularly for 'faking it'.

Want cheap land? Buy a 'claim', prove it up, and patent it. Then it's yours and you can do what you want with it... trouble is, it's a 'claim' and not patented for a reason...usually because there wasn't commercial quantities of minerals present.

Good luck though... [really wouldn't be posting much on social media or on the internet about it... BLM employees have computers too...]


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

wy_white_wolf said:


> The government hasn't issued a patent claim in years. The regulations for them still exist but nione have been issued and I don't see any getting issued in the foreseable future.
> 
> WWW


Gonna burst the bubble....


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

*Armed EPA raid in Alaska sheds light on 70 fed agencies with &#8230;*



www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/09/14/armed-epa-agents-in-*alaska*...http://www.bing.com/search?q=chicken+Alaska+&+raid&form=ASUTDF&pc=MAAU&src=IE-SearchBox#
Sep 14, 2013 Â· The recent uproar over armed EPA agents descending on a tiny *Alaska* mining town is shedding light on the fact that 40 federal agencies &#8211; &#8230;



*Gold miners near Chicken, Alaska, cry foul over 'heavy-handed' &#8230;*


www.*alaska*dispatch.com/...*chicken*-cry-foul-over-heavy-handed-epa-*raids*http://www.bing.com/search?q=chicken+Alaska+&+raid&form=ASUTDF&pc=MAAU&src=IE-SearchBox#
When agents with the *Alaska* Environmental Crimes Task Force surged out of the wilderness around the remote community of *Chicken* wearing body armor and jackets ...


*EPA attempts to defend armed raid in Chicken, Alaska - Tampa &#8230;*



examiner.comhttp://www.bing.com/search?q=chicken+Alaska+&+raid&form=ASUTDF&pc=MAAU&src=IE-SearchBox#5 days ago
A representative with the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA), along with *Alaska* Gov. Sean Parnell, traveled to the town of *Chicken* for a meeting on &#8230;



*EPA Struggles to defend armed raid In Alaska | EPA Abuse*


epaabuse.com/14178/news/epa-struggles-defend-armed-*raid*-*alaska*http://www.bing.com/search?q=chicken+Alaska+&+raid&form=ASUTDF&pc=MAAU&src=IE-SearchBox#
September 18, 2013 - A representative with the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA), along with *Alaska* Gov. Sean Parnell, traveled to the town of *Chicken* for a ...


----------

